# The 1.6 Makeup Case!!!



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 27, 2007)

My uncle sent me the 1.6 Makeup Case a few days ago for my birthday so I took this picture to celebrate. I think it turned out really good. =D


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 27, 2007)

very nice :] happy birthday


----------



## KAIA (May 27, 2007)

OK 3 THINGS...


1. what a nice uncle you have
2. i saw your pics at myspace and you are gorgeous!!!!
3. i love your nail colors in this pic so i'm stealing your "nail look" lol hope it won't bother you..

=)


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 27, 2007)

Hehe, thanks guys!

KAIA - I know right!! My 19th b-day was in April and my uncle wanted to get me something that would benefit me in the future. I'm a makeup artist so I naturally said that I wanted the MAC 1.9, so he and my aunt got it for me!!! I am so excited and I already have all my MAC stashed in it. =D It's so easy because nothing is lying around any more!

And don't worry about the nails, I stole it from Seventeen magazine. =P


----------



## semtexgirl (May 27, 2007)

Happy Bday! And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your nails and makeup too!


----------



## Juneplum (May 28, 2007)

um... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah.. good lord u r one good looking boy!!!  ya, postmorepicspleasekthxbye!!!!!!!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 28, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!  you have a great uncle!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 28, 2007)

Happy b-day.  You look smashing!  That pic could be a MAC postcard!  Enjoy your new traincase.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Happy b-day. You look smashing! That pic could be a MAC postcard! Enjoy your new traincase._

 
 Omigosh, that is soo the look I was going for! Thank you so much. =D


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 29, 2007)

holy cheekbones you are gorgeous. im jealous!!


----------



## Bianca (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi, you look very very pretty! I didn't realize you are a boy until I read it below!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy belated Birthday!​

Great gift, you have a nice uncle.  Enjoy!
I love your nails too. Nice photo & yes you are a pretty boy.


----------



## mistella (Jun 2, 2007)

wow! what a beautiful pic!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone!!


----------



## PeachyKeen (Jun 3, 2007)

what a great gift!!! lovely pic too, you look amazing!!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 5, 2007)

happy birthday - and great makeup and nails.  i'd definitely would want you to do my makeup.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 7, 2007)

Ooh you look bloody lovely, hope you had a great day.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_um... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah.. good lord u r one good looking boy!!!  ya, postmorepicspleasekthxbye!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah you seriously are!  I was like, this is the prettiest boy in makeup I have ever seen, lol!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet. That could easily be promotional material for M A C.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 21, 2007)

oohh, did i mention that i heart your nails!!


----------



## .k. (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_oohh, did i mention that i heart your nails!!_

 
i second thAT!


----------



## frocher (Oct 4, 2007)

Belated, but Happy Birthday and you look amazing.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 4, 2007)

I just saw this thread and I must say I'm jealous---of the makeup, the traincase and the nails. Some people just have it all.

Oh, and that picture is HOT!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwe.. Happy Belate Bday! Love the nails, picture,the case... *F* it lol.. i L
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ve *everything*! Thats better =)


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 5, 2007)

dayummmmmm!!! you are GORGEOUS


----------



## Khalia25 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow wow WOW. 

Seriously...get that picture blown to poster size, frame it and DISPLAY IT!!


----------



## anickia (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy Belated Bday!!!! U R Awesome.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 12, 2007)

WOW you should be a model!!! Beautiful!!!! Thats such an amazing pic!


----------



## clamster (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_um... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah.. good lord u r one good looking boy!!!  ya, postmorepicspleasekthxbye!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay I agree! more pics!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 12, 2007)

totally thought u were a girl, lol.. nice traincase, can you take more pics of you and it together? =) lol


----------

